# Triple Channel DDR3 for Dual Channel board?



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

O.k this may sound weird but I am looking on eBay for new RAM and I am seeing that Triple channel Ram is really cheap and abundant. Could I buy a set of triple channel RAM and only use 2 modules or is the i7 RAM no good for my SIIE?


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

What motherboard and processor are you using?


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

I have the ASUS Striker II Extreme and the Intel Q9450 as seen in the "My System" drop down menu to the left.


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

D'oh... really not used to seeing people actually use that 

Right, although your mobo doesn't support triple channel memory you should be able to use a triple channel kit in it. Using Dual/Triple channel memory just provides a slight performance boost and isn't required as an absolute necessity.


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

Yah I was thinking that. The voltages for core i7 Ram is lower which shouldnt matter. I was planning on getting 2 6GB kits and using only 4 GB from each. I only want to do this cause there are some really good deals to be had on e-bay.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the voltages are lower you'll fry the chips trying to get the right speed out of them.


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, your right wrench, I'm having a total brain freeze week I think. Difficult times at work and all that!

Totally forgot Core i7 needs lower ram voltages....


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

O.k thanks. Better off using RAM designed for my board then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## benwetherbee (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how you'd fry the dimm. It may overheat, the computer would most likely just shut down. They bake dimms to solder the pins to the chips at 800 Celsius (1472 Fahrenheit). To be fair, 1.5 volts can create a lot of heat.

As long as you can set your BIOS memory voltage level to the voltage the dimm was test to run at, you should be fine. ALL DDR3 memory runs between 1.5 volts and 1.9 volts (with exception to a select few). According to the manual, the board can run at that voltage.

I believe Wrench may have misread what you originally asked. The only thing I can logically conclude is that he thought you were trying to use DD3 memory in a DD2 Slot. There are boards that support both, but this particular board only supports DD3.

There is a typo in the English manual:
"A DDR3 module has the same physical dimensions as a DD3 DIMM but is notched differently. DDR3 modules are developed for better performance with less power consumption." 

Should be:
'A DD3 Module has the same physical dimensions as a DDR2 DIMM..."

In any case, I know this is a late post since the thread started, but I'm sure there are others that find themselves looking for a cheaper LGA775 with DD3 until they can jump to the i7 once the prices come down.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Higher voltage on the i7 setup can damage the cpu, when using dimms rated at 1.5v on the 775 board @ 1.8v you can damage the dimm.


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

I was wondering about that. If i could set the voltage in the BIOS to 1.5 or whatever the manu required. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you need to get the correct ram for the board to have a trouble free system.


----------



## benwetherbee (Mar 3, 2009)

ASUS Striker II Extreme:
Memory Voltage range is automatically detected based on the DIMMs you put in the board. The voltage range is specifically designed for ANY DDR3 memory from 1.5v to 3.10v (.02v Increments)

If you go over 2.2v, yes, you will tweak the memory. It shouldn't go over 1.8, as wrench pointed out to be the default, it should (if everything is working correctly) select the correct voltage automatically based on the dimms you put in. If you are worried about the DIMMs frying, then just get a triple set rated @ 1.8v.


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

you make a great point benwetherbee. i really dont see why it wouldnt work. however. ima have to wait to buy any ram right now as i have spent almost $5000 CND on my system this year and my wife is putting an end to upgrades for a bit  if i do it ill post to let yall know. thanks for your help.


----------

